
Don't say you weren't warned - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2012/02/dont_say_you_we.php
======
ilaksh
There are even more dramatic revolutions to come. Look at what people like
Kurzweil are predicting <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPqjYrLhDnk> in
context of things like Watson and videos like this <http://vimeo.com/20928952>

I think within 2-4 decades humanity (as we know it now) won't even be
relevant.

~~~
wladimir
_I think within 2-4 decades humanity (as we know it now) won't even be
relevant._

Relevant to whom?

------
zandorg
Ted Nelson was saying pretty much the same thing at about the same time!

~~~
lubutu
As was Vannevar Bush in 1945, whose paper _As We May Think_ directly
influenced both Nelson and Engelbart.

